# any clutches you are excited about?



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

im hoping this thread will allow people to post pictures about their clutches they are excited about, and hopefully provide pictures throughout their development.

to get things going, here are some uakarii eggs. they have transported many times but nothing has come of it yet, so i figured id give it a try. these are 4 days old i believe.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I believe most fantastica frogs have a hard time remembering to take care of their offspring. It's usually best to take care of the tads yourself (this is my understanding in my correspondance with other fantastica breeders. When my male uakarii get big enough to start breeding I'm sure I'll find out myself  )


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

These are my Varaderos. Just got the froglets two months ago or so. This clutch is about 4 days old and I have another single egg that is a few days older than that.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

thedude said:


> to get things going, here are some uakarii eggs. they have transported many times but nothing has come of it yet, so i figured id give it a try. these are 4 days old i believe.
> /IMG]


R. uakarri don't produce food eggs for their young from what I can tell. The tads left in the tank will only make it if they are in a very well established water vessel with lots of algae and microorganisms to eat (or if you supplement them with food).

I don't have any clutch pictures, but I found a ton of eggs yesterday (laid in the past 2 days), 7 EU uakarri, 2 UE uakarri- first clutch, 3 lowland fantastica, 8 copperhead fantastica, 8 benedicta, 3 peruvian gold vents, 5 variabilis, 3 reticulata, 8 green imitator, 3 intermedius, 3 vanzolinii and 5 variabilis. Plus just saw another baby 'Tarapoto' hopping around the tank.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

This was the first multiple egg clutch my varadero have laid. The 2 developing on the bottom were laid at the same time, the one on top was laid in the same spot, 2 nights later. Up until they laid these, they had been putting out a single egg every 3 days.
(the photo quality sucks as it was taken from my iPhone)


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Aurotaenia said:


> I don't have any clutch pictures, but I found a ton of eggs yesterday (laid in the past 2 days), 7 EU uakarri, 2 UE uakarri- first clutch, 3 lowland fantastica, 8 copperhead fantastica, 8 benedicta, 3 peruvian gold vents, 5 variabilis, 3 reticulata, 8 green imitator, 3 intermedius, 3 vanzolinii and 5 variabilis. Plus just saw another baby 'Tarapoto' hopping around the tank.


Uh... dude....


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

chris, i didnt know that about uakarii. thanks for the info! but man that is a lot of eggs! i find a clutch from almost all of my frogs every week but thats crazy!

pretty soon you two will have more veredero froglets than you know what to do with


----------



## RyanFitz (May 5, 2010)

thedude said:


> pretty soon you two will have more veredero froglets than you know what to do with


Starting to get that way now lol. They are courting again today so I strongly suspect another clutch.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Aurotaenia said:


> 8 benedicta, .


can't wait to see these guys around more often, good luck and put me on a waiting list for when they start becomeing available


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

^ agreed, i was on the waiting list but just too much $$$$$

congrats!!!
james

i have a clutch of 5 blue and bronze (exciting since its the first time in 8 months they've bred / all are developing great so far) and multiple pumilio clutches, and i continue getting clutches from the tarapota but no viable yet (fingers crossed)


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

They are beautiful frogs and more bold now that they are breeding.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Took this video just for this thread. 

YouTube - A. bassleri tadpoles close to hatching


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

subscribed. Thats one heck of a clutch.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

stemcellular said:


> Took this video just for this thread.
> 
> YouTube - A. bassleri tadpoles close to hatching


VERY NICE! i love the video. i feel bad for the one in the middle that was trying so hard to get out because even if he does...he still has to wait on his siblings 

mine have been developing very nicely, along with a southern variabilis clutch. ill post some pics tomorrow.

id love some benedicta as well! but again...money


----------

